# Job Searching After EOI selection & ITA



## nedian2k (Aug 26, 2012)

Hello friends,
I would like to ask regarding the Job hunting after EOI Selection and ITA , Can we write in our Resume, will it be beneficial kindly share your experiences and suggestions.

Thanks


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

nedian2k said:


> Hello friends,
> I would like to ask regarding the Job hunting after EOI Selection and ITA , Can we write in our Resume, will it be beneficial kindly share your experiences and suggestions.
> 
> Thanks


Hi Nedian
Write what in your resume? That you have had your EOI selected? 

I suggest you include that in your cover letter that you send with your resume - there's certainly no reason why you should leave it out, and it will let potential employers know that if they consider you then there is a good chance that you are coming to New Zealand so they won't be wasting their time.


----------



## nedian2k (Aug 26, 2012)

topcat83 said:


> Hi Nedian
> Write what in your resume? That you have had your EOI selected?
> 
> I suggest you include that in your cover letter that you send with your resume - there's certainly no reason why you should leave it out, and it will let potential employers know that if they consider you then there is a good chance that you are coming to New Zealand so they won't be wasting their time.


Thanks for your reply actually this is what happened with me that i have applied in several companies few of them replied the same that when you ll be here so try to contact us because i didnt mention anything that i have started the immigration process...


----------

